# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  Now you see, now you don't !!!

## kuching

The weather in Borneo is getting weird caused by the global warming. This year is the "wettest" dry season I ever experienced!!! In this Sunday trip, I decided to check the orchids in Bau area as I think July should be the flowering season for wild orchids. So, I went to that site where 2 species of slipper orchids grow at the disturbed limestone forest. 

When I reached the site.....I was shocked to see this .......

More; here:

http://www.ibanorum.netfirms.com/now.htm


*Now you see* .... (_Paphiopedilum lowii_, picture taken on May 12, 2007)

 




*Now you don't !!!*  _Paphiopedilum lowii_  is gone (July 8, 2007)!!! Someone took the slipper orchid! 

 




However, _Paphiopedilum stonei_  is still here. Apparently, this orchid collector only interested at _Paphiopedilum lowii_. Oh great, now I have to find another site for Paphiopedilum lowii. Today, I was supposed to check both of the slipper orchids are flowering or not.....but, it was a bad day when I found out my favourite orchid was GONE !!!


 



Unidentified species of orchid. - species A. There are at least 6 species of orchids are going to bloom soon. Too bad, I am leaving Borneo soon for my up coming adventure trip, so can't come back to check the flowers.

----------


## kuching

Unidentified species of orchid.

 




Unidentified species of orchid with a flower bud:

 



The limestone hills at Bau.

 



Pitcher plant, _Nepenthes northiana_.

----------


## kuching

Probably juvenile of _Huperzia squarrosa_  

 


_Selaginella wildenowii_

 



Unidentified species of scrub. The leaf looks like the leaf of "simpur air" (_Dilennia_)


 




Meet my favourite snake again, Wagler's pit viper or Temple viper. (_Tropidolaemus wagleri_)

 



Take note there is a stick insect very close to the snake (Wagler's pit viper). If it moves, then the snake will eat it.

----------

